# Erupção no Etna e relógios saltam 15 minutos !!??



## irpsit (13 Jul 2011 às 00:00)

Alguém me conseque explicar isto?
Como é possível?

A ser verdade, as implicações são profundas.

Inicialmente pensei que a notícia fosse falsa. Mas aparentemente também está presente nos media italianos. Só falta obter a confirmação de alguém que viva na Sicília. Algo que não é assim tão díficil.

http://www.corriereinformazione.it/2011060910818/attualita/attualita/orologi-impazziti-in-sicilia-un-salto-anche-di-20-minuti.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2013145/Mount-Etna-eruption-closes-airports-knocks-clocks-15-minutes-fast.html



> The strong eruption - Etna's fifth since the beginning of the year - was shortlived, but left the airport closed overnight.
> 
> Bemused Sicilians, meanwhile, were quick to blame the volcano after thousands noticed that their clocks were running 15 minutes fast. The fast forward time keeping has affected a wide spectrum of digital clocks and watches - from computers through to alarm clocks.
> It was spotted when large numbers of locals started turning up for work early, and a Facebook page was organised for those involved to compare notes.
> ...


----------



## jorgepaulino (13 Jul 2011 às 13:49)

Eh eh, e a tua mensagem foi colocada às ZERO HORAS em ponto !


----------



## irpsit (22 Jul 2011 às 13:49)

Eu gosto de ser pontual.



jorgepaulino disse:


> Eh eh, e a tua mensagem foi colocada às ZERO HORAS em ponto !


----------

